# Themers: T-Mobile theme engine or flashable zip?



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, I run cm7, I love design and graphics, so I'm thinking of getting into theming.

I have a rudimentary knowledge of how both methods work, and I'm not afraid of Google, and learning new things. I just want to know, which do you prefer for cm7 themes?

My assumptions:
Tmo theme engine:
Pros: 
Easy testing / swapping
If you make a mistake, all your stock data is still intact
easy for users to apply
Cons:
Hard to compile APK's
Need to have githib setup etc... (already use Linux, so its cool)
Some problems with pngs I've heard?

flashable zip
Pros: 
Easier to learn?
Easy to adapt to multiple roms?
Easier to put together?
Less programming needed?
Cons:
Have to flash through recovery
Not as easy to un-do...
??

What are your thoughts?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Theme engine, its reversible. I never flash themes that i cant undo

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

Flashable Zip.
If you can flash a theme, you can backup before flashing, otherwise you're an idiot for not being prepared. The Theme Engine is great but it will not modify everything I'm looking for in a rom. I manually modify my "update.zip" type files when I flash to my liking.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

As a user, I prefer Theme Engine. Yes I know how to backup/restore but I'd much rather not waste 20 minutes every time I install a theme to see if I like it. Theme Engine lets me check out a theme in about a minute. By the time I would have backed up, checked out a theme, and then restored that backup, I could have checked out ~20 Theme Engine themes. If I wanted to check out 20 flashable themes, well, that would take a LONG time.

I'm a busy person and don't like my time wasted. ;-)


----------



## PineTre3 (Jul 1, 2011)

theme chooser for sure so we can easily switch back and forth between themes


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

lmt1979 said:


> Flashable Zip.
> If you can flash a theme, you can backup before flashing, otherwise you're an idiot for not being prepared. The Theme Engine is great but it will not modify everything I'm looking for in a rom. I manually modify my "update.zip" type files when I flash to my liking.


What things? Also: can they be modified another way? (Metamorphosis maybe?)

I'm leaning towards learning theming engine. I have some days off soon so I'll try and wrap my head around it... but if there are truly compelling reasons for flashable zip...?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

As a user, I would prefer theme manager. That way, you can switch back to stock. Restoring a backup isn't the same. Then I have to boot up and restore any new/updated apps and restore important data. It's just not worth it so unless I think I'll stay with a theme until I have to update my ROM, I'm unlikely to flash a theme.


----------



## lmt1979 (Jul 1, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> What things? Also: can they be modified another way? (Metamorphosis maybe?)
> 
> I'm leaning towards learning theming engine. I have some days off soon so I'll try and wrap my head around it... but if there are truly compelling reasons for flashable zip...?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Lockscreens, power selection/reboot/etc buttons, anything that really finishes off a theme; the little details. I personally theme out the: Browser.apk, Contacts.apk, Downloads.apk, Email.apk, GenieWidget.apk, Mms.apk, Settings.apk, Vending.apk and the framework-res.apk among others.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"lmt1979 said:


> Lockscreens, power selection/reboot/etc buttons, anything that really finishes off a theme; the little details. I personally theme out the: Browser.apk, Contacts.apk, Downloads.apk, Email.apk, GenieWidget.apk, Mms.apk, Settings.apk, Vending.apk and the framework-res.apk among others.


So how about tmo theme engine, with an optional zip to "deep theme..."

Darn, guess I'm learning both.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> So how about tmo theme engine, with an optional zip to "deep theme..."
> 
> Darn, guess I'm learning both.


Start out with the theme engine and then do the optional one that not everybody will flash.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

